# Turbo...I'm a noob.



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a 2002 Sentra SER 5 speed and I want to bolt in a turbo kit, what are your opinions on it? Is it relativaly easy? Is it hard? and what kit should I use along with a front mount intercooler and exhaust?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

its not the cheapest or easiest thing in the world, but it will get you power, and lots of it. 
if you want a turbo then you need:
turbo
manifold
injectors
fuel pump
FMIC w/ piping
gauges (boost, oil, fuel pres., etc) 
BOV
ecu reflash (JWT)
MAF
turbo back

i kno theres a bunch of things i forgot, but i really recommend you search also

also, i recommend joining www.sr20forum.com, they info on that site is priceless, plus alot of NF members are there also

GOOD LUCK :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please look here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70277

and here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?

If you are a turbo newbie you have no business considering piecing a kit together yourself, let alone installing it. There's too many important components to overlook and that engine is very sensitive.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Yep
Or get 'Maximum boost' (Corky Bell) to have some theory


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I wasn't thinking about doing it myself....come on guys I'm smarter than that, I just wanted to know if anyone here has done it to that certain model and year, and how it was to go through all of the things, which kits they used and what not.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I did it myself...
And I'm just a medical doctor...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

velardejose said:


> I did it myself...
> And I'm just a medical doctor...


but your vehicle is quite different from his.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Yep
I have no fi...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo chim, i'm a turbo newb, and i'm collecting the parts as we speak. we were all newbs at one point, so we have to start somewhere. although, i will be doing this with the help of my friends (who own shops), but i am the primary installer and collector of parts.

the best way to do it extensive research. i've been researching for months, and i still learn new things everyday. its funny, the more you learn, the more you know you dont know.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

What parts have you gathered so far, and from where, how much? And from the other guys, do you recomend that I change injectors fuel pump FMIC w/ piping and other things, or do I have to do it? I'm not looking to run it at a very high PSI, maybe later, but for now I just want the stuff in.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

If your goal is 7 psi maybe you could use your original parts
Problem is, almost everybody starts planning for 7 psi
Then you ask for more


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sentra SER said:


> What parts have you gathered so far, and from where, how much? And from the other guys, do you recomend that I change injectors fuel pump FMIC w/ piping and other things, or do I have to do it? I'm not looking to run it at a very high PSI, maybe later, but for now I just want the stuff in.


This is why you Can NOT listen to those other guys man. Your car is FAR too different from theirs.

1) you have a returnless fuel system...which means you cannot use an aftermarket fuel pump without running a return line (which means making a return line fuel rail, etc.)
2) Your turbo manifold can only be gotten from one place. www.protech-fabrication.com

You're still clearly a newbie to forced induction, so I'm going to send you here: http://www.powertechimports.com He's the most reputable seller of QR25 turbo kits on the market. He has nothing but positive feedback and many of his kits are on the road running safely and reliably.

Turbocharging is NOT something you should start off doing without any prior knowledge. Take it from me 

Himbo....Velardejose...I'm glad you're trying to help, but if you don't have any experience with his type of engine or car, please don't argue with what I'm telling him.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

No problem :cheers:


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm looking at these parts so far:
Turboual Ball Bearing GT30R Turbo assembly with T3 style housing with T3 inlet flange w/ 4 bolt style exit. T04E style compressor housing with 2.75 - 3.00 inlet and 2.00" outlet. Very Good response turbo for 4 Cyl applications. This turbo has a flow capacity of about 500HP. 
This turbo would be the same as HKS GT3037. The GT30R turbine housings with 4 bolt exit are made out of ductile Ni-Resist iron (has a nickel content of about 38%). This material is much better at withstanding high exhaust gas temperatures than regular cast iron. 

The turbine wheel is inconnel 713 and is good for up to 1700 degrees Fahrenheit. The wheel can sustain longer operation at higher temperature but not for long periods of time. You'll make a hell of a lot more power with this turbo than most Turbos comparable!!!
Front Mount Intercooler: AS 1021 Supports up to 350 hp. Complete with end tanks.
And I'm still looking around for the BOV, waste gate (if the one above doesn't have it), chip, CAI, and piping.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

GT30R is entirely too big for the stock QR25.

Sentra SER. I have posted twice leading you in the direction you should be going. Please read the links I have shown you. There is no such thing as a chip for our cars.

Please stop ignoring my posts. Research Research Research..................there's far too much you still don't know and need to learn about turbos, let alone your own engine and car.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep correcting me man, like you said, I still have alot to learn, by chip I meant the ecu so that I wouldn't have a top speed limiter, and the controller of the turbo...is your engine about the same as mine, except smaller? And I've looked at the links that you have posted and everything that I come accross you say is wrong, so what would you change if you were starting this sentra ser?

And how about the following?
Precision Turbo/Garrett T3/T04B Hybrid
Tial 38mm wastegate(preset at 6.5psi, can be raised to 8psi safely)
Spearco Front mount intercooler
38lb MSD injectors (flow balanced)
Injector clips
HKS Standard blow off valve
Mandrel bent TIG welded and bead rolled Intercooler piping kit
3" inlet pipe with hose barbs for BOV recirculation and crankcase vent
TIG welded Turbo manifold
2.5" downpipe with flex section
Dump tube from wastegate (recirculated into the downpipe)
Apexi Super AFC
Fuel pressure regulator
Fuel return line and fittings
Fuel pump modification instructions and parts
Fuel pressure guage (for under hood)
Autometer boost guage
Guage mounting pods
Silicone hose connectors (for intercooler piping)
Gaskets for turbo/manifold
Cone air filter
Clamps for intercooler piping
Install instructions
Oil feed/drain lines


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that sounds like a list from fi-r.com.

Avoid them at all costs. If you had done any research by looking in the QR25 section you'd realize there is no ECU for your engine. None. By the way, your car does not have a speed limiter.

I'm saying, you should buy a kit and have a shop install it. But for your own good, in terms of getting screwed, avoid....AVOID fi-r.com And I can provide much evidence as to why you should.

currently www.powertechimports.com sells the only reputable, reliable, complete kit that I could personally recommend (because I would buy it myself).

they include enough instructions in the kit to aid whatever shop you have install it.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

No top speed limiter eh? Well how was I to know man? Most cars have it, so I assumed mine would too. "Engineered by Edelbrock, the Performer X Turbo kit #1500" is this the kit you were talking about? And educate me about this too, say I get all of these things tomorrow and put it in...is it going to run smoothly and correctly? Or are there other things that I need to do first so it can run?


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

" Instead of a throttle cable, there is simply a sensor on the gas pedal and a small motor on the throttle plate. Between them is the computer, and like many drive-by-wire systems, there is no direct relationship between your foot position and the throttle position. Push down 50 percent on the pedal, for instance, and the ECU will open the throttle the appropriate amount to give you 50 percent of the torque available. That may mean a 30 percent throttle opening, or it may mean 80 percent, but you'll never know. Interestingly, although the rev limiter could be implemented by simply having the ECU close the throttle, that was deemed too smooth, so the rev limiter is done conventionally, by shutting down the fuel injectors."

"The fuel system is returnless, like most new cars, to lower the temperatures of the fuel in the tank and minimize evaporative emissions. Fuel pressure does not vary with manifold pressure as it did with the old engines; instead, it is now fixed at about 50 psi. This means no tuning simple turbo systems with rising rate fuel pressure regulators... sorry."


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no. Man, do you even know what engine you have?

you have a QR25DE. you can't just buy any turbo kit for any car.

www.powertechimports.com lists a turbo kit for the Spec V/ QR25DE. That's the one you want.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FI-R has a horrible reputation and there is no way I would EVER use their products on my car or send my car to Travis.

The PTI kit is by far the best. There are multiple superchargers in development that will never arise. Turbo will always be the only forced induction for our car.

Now, guys will generally run about 6-8 PSI safely. This does require upgraded injectors and pump. Note the PTI kit; it has everything you need.

From PTI:


> DYNO #’s were [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (internally gated)
> 
> SPEC-V STAGE II
> 
> ...



And as far as a manifold, Stemar Motorsports will make one for the QR25DE.

Stock fuel system for 6+ PSI is suicide on your engine. There are no aftermarket ECU, but there is supposedly a reflash. The only way to truely take control of you engine is AEM EMS which is about a grand and a half. Considering that EMS is stand alone engine management, I find it rather foolish to use unless you are running a seriously built car.

Now as far is less expensive kits, you get what you pay for. Fast, Cheap, Reliable; pick two.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

-SAFC II
-Standard kit with t3/4 3251 turbo
-oil feed and return lines and all flanges and bolts
-Greddy oil adapter (pre tapped for 1/8” NPT)
-water feed and return lines, clamps, and adapters for upper and lower rad hose
-Coated 2.5” J-tube, gaskets and bolts
-3” mid pipe w/ flex tube (can custom order 2.5”)
-Coated Protech hi-velocity manifold
-Garrett intercooler (385HP)
-All aluminum intercooler piping w/BOV flange
*(choice of silver or black powder coating)
-All silicone couplers and T-bolt clamps 
*(choice of silver, black, red or blue couplers)
-Bosch BOV with recirculation hose
-3” aluminum turbo inlet pipe w/hose adapters, MAF adapter and true K&N filter
-Billet fuel rail with fittings w/ gauge adapter
-370cc Delphi injectors (flow balanced)
-Injector harness w/heat shrink and solder
-Billet fuel filter
-Bosch 1 to 1 ratio Fuel pres regulator
-COMPLETE drop in fuel tank canister with Walbro 255lph pump
*(drop in and no mods necessary)

Is this it then?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

isn't that exactly what's listed above? gonna cost you more to buy that all separately than in the kit.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Well I was just separating what I thought I'd put in, because the kit shown above has opitions for upgrades so I just got what was not upgraded. On the list above did I miss anything?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You are also going to need transmission work..or after a few hundred miles you are going to kick yourself


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

What kind of tranny work? Clutch and shifter?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

probably flywheel and clutch
turbo projects arent exactly small projects

and there are plenty of other things such as colder sparkplugs, preferably copper, if not irridium and definately not platinum...this is an absolute must and they need to be at least 1 step colder.

and you will have unrelated things that should be done
-more power means faster speeds....you are going to need some serious brake upgrades
-more power means better tyres are a must; your brakes are only as good as your tyres
-if you are moving fast, better headlights are something to consider as well
-you are going to have more guages and must find a place and the materials needed to mount them
-suspension may be something to consider also if you corner hard
-a 3 inch exhaust is preferable, although a 2.5 will do
-if you dont run high octane gas already, you are going to need to do so

my point with those is that with the increase of power, other aspects of a car must be increased also


even going further:
-should you do this before pulling the intake manifold? if you havent loctited your butterfly screws, they may have been sucked into the engine already
-have you already done all recalls and are you positive that no precatalyst problems are occuring?


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

No I haven't done anything like that, I've already put in stronger headlight bulbs (alot stronger than stock) and I will eventually (if not now) put in new breaks, now spark plugs, fly wheel and clutch I'll have to look into it.

chimmike, I saw a picture of where you put your boost gauge but I can't find that picture now, and how were you able to put it where you did? (I was considering putting it there, then I saw that you did it so I knew that it couldn't be very hard.)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you put in headlight bulbs that are higher wattage than stock, you're going to eventually melt the harnesses.

I picked up a custom 3 gauge plate for the lower din pocket that someone on another board made.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Got a picture of it and a place where I can get it?


----------

